# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  کامپیوتر علیه کامپیوتر

## prince0fpersia

سلام

شاید عنوان تاپیک اصلا به خودش ربط نداشته باشه ! شایدم داشته باشه! (خلاصه یه ایده تبلیغاتی بود فقط)

اما اصل مطلب :

میشه دو پورت خروجی و ورودی در کامپیوتر رو به هم وصل کرد (در اصل 2 پورت   رو وصل کرد) و برنامه نویسی کرد و نتیجه اش رو هم توی همین کامپیوتر دید؟ 

یعنی یه سیم دو سر USB مثلا داریم ، هر دو سر رو به 2 درگاه USB کامپیوتر وصل کنیم
داده رو یه یکی بفرستیم و از دیگری بخونیم
اینطوری با کم هزینه ترین راه ممکن ، میتونیم برنامه نویسی با پورت هارو کاملا یاد بگیریم

و یا 2 پورت غیر همجنس ، مثلا سریال و یو-اس-بی یا USB to eathernet رو   همین کار رو باهاش کنیم ، یک بار اینو خروجی فرض کنیم ، اون یکی رو ورودی و   بار دیگه برعکس

خلاصه هر سیمی پیدا کردیم که پورت 2تا سرش رو داشتیم روی کامپیوتر این کار رو باهاش انجام بدیم!

ضمنا برای پورت هایی که همچین سیمی نداریم ، چه پیشنهادی دارید؟


لطفا دوستانی که از این شیوه استفاده کردند راهنمایی کنن (نزنیم بسوزه پورت هامون!! :D )

*** الان یه ایده جدید (البته واسه خودم!) به ذهنم رسید
اگر روش بالا شدنی نیست ، چطور میشه دو تا کامپیوتر رو از طریق انواع مختلف  پورت ها به هم متصل کرد ، و تو کامپیوتر مقصد ، کدهای فرستاده شده در مبدا  رو دید

یعنی به جای اینکه مثلا من بیام یک موتور الکتریکی رو به کامپیوتر وصل کنم  یه مثلا یک میکروکنترولر رو و بعد عملکرد اونو در واقعیت ببینم ، یه جورایی  این کار رو در موقعیت مجازی انجام بدم و نتیجه اش رو ببینم

----------


## mhsaleh

خوب شما می توانید از Loopback استفاده نمایید.
مثلاً برای COM از لینک های زیر بازدید فرمایید.

http://airborn.com.au/serial/rs232.html
http://www.ni.com/white-paper/3450/en

----------

